# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Kamarisov web site

## Mamita

ne radi?
ili je promijenjena web adresa?
jel zna neko   :Smile:  


ili ako neko ima fotku jastuka za dojenje
ali baš njihovog
hvala

----------


## Elinor

Izgleda da ne radi, i ja sam tražila :? 
Sliku na žalost nemam...

----------


## la_mama

Ima li tko Kamarisov broj telefona ?

----------


## Elinor

Našla u "Bebama": 01/2916-294; 091/133 22 38; e-mail: kamaris@zg.htnet.hr

----------


## la_mama

> Našla u "Bebama": 01/2916-294; 091/133 22 38; e-mail: kamaris@zg.htnet.hr


Hvala hvala hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Elinor

> Hvala hvala hvala


I drugi put!  :Love:

----------


## tanja1230

Znam da sam njih uvijek jedva dobila na telefon.  :Mad:

----------


## Engls

Pa proradio im je site! Još djeluje nezavršeno,ali očito je da se radi na njemu...

----------

